
The Dangers of Single Platform Strategies - kkbaxter
https://medium.com/kyronbaxter/the-dangers-of-single-platform-strategies-78fc6321fd89
======
kkbaxter
I recently started writing on Medium again.

I wrote an article on why single platform strategies suck. It was distributed
in the product management section of Medium.

Hopefully you'll enjoy it. If you do please leave some claps. If not please
flame me, I like abuse.

